# Dremel Help Carving



## Reaper417

Hey Guys I'm really not sure it would be carving. I'm cutting out the stars in a wooden flag. Just going to cut into the flag a little bit. I'm looking for the best bit to use the to cut into the stars a little bit. Any suggestions would be great The bit itself would have to make a fairly straight cut. Any help would be great thanks. Dave


----------



## John Smith_inFL

when you say "Dremel" is that the only tool that you have ?
how big are the stars ?
Dremel has an assortment of flat bottom bits - I would not use
round bottom bits as you will never get a flat recess with it.
do you have something to hold the tool vertical and you can control
the depth of cut ? use a wood cutting bit - not metal cutting.









.


----------



## Reaper417

John my stars are only about a inch from tip to tip. I saw someone using a bit like they were writing.


----------



## Phil32

It might go better if you define the star outline with a stop cut, a vertical incision to the desired depth, made with a sharp knife or chisel. Then use your Dremel to remove wood along the inner edge of the stop cut and the area of the star. Proceed carefully, if you're carving free-hand, to make the depth even.


----------



## John Smith_inFL

like Phil said - this would be a good candidate to learn Chip Carving.
after a few stars, the rest will be a piece of cake. and really set
your project apart from the generic routed wood flags.
and you only need one knife to make good looking stars.
what kind of wood are you using ???










.


----------



## Phil32

Yes, but it would not be a good Dremel project.


----------



## Reaper417

I don't know about cutting out 50 stars. That might take sometime.
Thanks for the help…..


----------



## Phil32

Reaper417 - The task of carving 50 stars would be similar to the carving of this plate:










It may look complicated, but it is a series of repeated cuts. "A journey of a 1000 miles begins with a single step, repeated again and again."


----------



## Reaper417

Wow that is sharp. That a job for me when I retire and like my wife says, develop patience…


----------

